# Tiger Shark



## hookemup

Fished the beach Sat and Sun. Had several runs all night. At daylight got some bobos off the kayak. Seen hundreds of bonita tearing up the water. Dropped one bobo on my 12/0 and before I could get back to the beach my crew had already hooked up. Put my 10 yr old son in the belt and it was on. 9' tiger. Our biggest shark yet. He was released unharmed ready to fight aonther day.


----------



## bigrick

Pretty fish, thanks for letting it go


----------



## dvldocz

Awesome Tiger. Congrats! Looks like you have some shark hunters in the making too...very cool.


----------



## Chris V

Beautiful shark. Good job on the catch and release


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Awesome


----------



## MikeG

Cool story !


----------



## JerseyDevil13

Nicely done! Pretty fish!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

That is wicked awesome! Very nice catch, thanks for releasing!! And thanks for sharing! O*D*W


----------



## Dagwood

Little girl's foot is mighty close to those jaws.


----------



## No Stress

That was a neat post with pictures! Good job.


----------



## kandv2000

Good Times. Memory making 101!!!!!


----------



## Redtracker

Wow and nobody got hurt with all people in mouths range. Good job.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Nice job and a bad ass story for the little man! A shark fishing family in the making. Which beach were you at?


----------



## samoajoe

That boy was gettin' it!!!! Now that's a story!


----------



## Coastiefly

Stripes on the sand!


----------



## bamafutbal

kudos for catch and release


----------



## hookemup

Thanks everyone. It was a blast and a good memory that my kids won't soon forget. All the hard work paid off and I'm happy my kids were there to enjoy it with me. Ready for another if it's OK with momma.:thumbup:


----------



## hookemup

Here's my 8'6" bull from last month.


----------



## jakec

nice man! i would love for one of my kids to catch something like that. good job.


----------



## Firedawg

Hell yeah, good job on the stripes!!!


----------



## Randall2point0

Looks like Navarre! 

Remember folks in state waters you can not harvest tigers or hammers, and you can't use treble hooks with natural baits for any sharks. Just a heads up, awesome fish though. 

On another note, has the Bonita been pretty thick?


----------



## RipinLips

The most impressive part is that you put your son in the belt, and let him take some cranks. A lot of guys would have been to concerned about loosing it, or want the victory all to them selves. Kudos!


----------



## Cornflake789

Beautiful Shark!


----------



## hookemup

Thanks again guys. Tha bonita were thick that morning. My son did all the work after the hook up. I'm very proud and he still talks about it. Going out again Sat.


----------



## cablechris

Thats awesome


----------



## John Hebisen

That is Very cool !!!! congrats !!!!


----------

